# Round Two??



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

this week and next weeks temps sure do look conducive for a second go on the ice!! Hope we get a chance to go!!


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Thinking it may be tough. The last bout of rain put some pretty warm water into the local lakes. May have a little bit can't see it making ice real quick with the recent weather


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Saturday's high is 9 and low of 2 where i am located.


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

I think some bays may be good this weekend. I'm going to check mosquito later this week


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

is mosquito completely open? is there any ice left in the bays at all?


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

Not sure, haven't been there since the last good Friday.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Lost pretty much all the ice in the NW, or at least the reservoirs i have made it around to and talked with others about. Fished yesterday from shore and had a big guessing 20' x 60' iceberg of skim ice float by me at one point that broke off of a sheltered area. I kinda thought water temps might be colder right now, almost all the ponds i go by have skim ice in the morning and then open when i head home. If it would just STAY cold.......................


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Drive 1 hour north to the Irish hills Michigan good pan fishing and people still fishing most lakes in the area


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

From the looks of it, we may be back on the ice by sun-mon.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

That's what I'm thinkin.... Probly by Tuesday of next week for me...


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

we have 3 or 4 days of cold weather coming, maybe shallow lakes and bays will freeze, but the further north and northeast you go they are calling for heavy lake effect snow and we all know what heavy snow does to ice making. but from akron south not too much snow


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I've been rooting hard for the cold. Would like to see the cold without the snow. Lovin the forecast.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm ready and so is my lil ice buddy.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> I'm ready and so is my lil ice buddy.



Guess I won't be going out with you anymore.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

icebucketjohn said:


> I'm ready and so is my lil ice buddy.
> 
> View attachment 202162


That's who I want testing the ice first also


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Let the freeze begin boys! Hoping to be on wingfoot or moggy sunday


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Let the freeze begin boys! Hoping to be on wingfoot or moggy sunday


All the Portage Lakes are still wide open as of Wednesday am 2/10. I think your Sunday plans might fall thru (pun intended).


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Counting on OSP for Saturday


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Then I'll hit a pond if I have to! I WANT ICE!!!!


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I guarantee that there will be fishable ice by Monday at the very latest. You just have to know where to look ;-) lol vill.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

Me and some buddies are heading for Sturgeon Bay next week.. gonna be nice to get away for 5 days and see some good ice !


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

leadcorebean said:


> Me and some buddies are heading for Sturgeon Bay next week.. gonna be nice to get away for 5 days and see some good ice !


That sounds like an awesome plan. Post some pis of the trip so we can dream.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Not tryin to be a smart a.... but what are you guys smokin? All the ponds and lakes are open now and it will take at least a week to 9 days to get back on safe ice. Just hope no one goes thru. Be safe, not worth getting wet or hypothermia.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Not at 2 degrees


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Kenlow1 said:


> Not tryin to be a smart a.... but what are you guys smokin? All the ponds and lakes are open now and it will take at least a week to 9 days to get back on safe ice. Just hope no one goes thru. Be safe, not worth getting wet or hypothermia.


Good thing with thin ice less fishermen! They must be smarter fishermen!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Only going to be a few days of temps to actually make ice. As of right now, showing mid to upper 30's for all of next week. If that forecast is close, nighttime lows will maintain what is there, but don't see it building much additional ice after Monday. Never know though.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

ostbucks98 said:


> Not at 2 degrees


Problem is we are only getting that one night and we really need around zero degrees three or four nights in a row. I want on the ice as bad as anyone here but I do not see a forecast that will put walk-able ice back onto my own pond, much less any local lakes. I hope the cold weather holds and makes me wrong but right now they say it is warming right back up next week. Leadcorebean will most likely be the only one walking on ice next week. Hope he brings himself back a couple coolers full of ******'s.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Exactly! That first round of ice we had , was 6-7" of clear ice! And all it took was a few days of single digit temps during the ML deer season. I remember it very well... My deer hunt was a skunk and the last few days was cold as ****! I came home and was on the ice the next day.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Kenlow1 said:


> Not tryin to be a smart a.... but what are you guys smokin? All the ponds and lakes are open now and it will take at least a week to 9 days to get back on safe ice. ...



Not smoking anything. Likely would take that long to get good ice everywhere and granted that probably is not going to happen. But there is a very good chance that the forecast temps through Sunday night are going to make adequate ice in many areas. Just going to be limited in where you can go. Temps forecast after that for the most part are only going to maintain whatever ice we get by Mon. morning for a while. Anyone going out is definitely going to need to be careful but it sure is looking like there will be several places to fish.


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Saw lakes and ponds today (Wednesday Feb 10th ) that were locked up with snow on them. Monday is a possibility. Be safe if you do try it. I can't say I that will.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

bradley4 said:


> Saw lakes and ponds today (Wednesday Feb 10th ) that were locked up with snow on them. Monday is a possibility. ...



Might not be for them. That is one benefit of most places being open yet. This much snow is going to hurt those places that were still covered by insulating the ice from the very cold temps that are coming. Hopefully the wind that is also forecast will clear off some of it.


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

Thursday 2/11am ice report for North, Long and East Res.

Small bays have ice starting but overall lakes are still ice free.
Didnt drive back to OSP area so it might be making ice already as its usually first area to freeze but with about 4-5 inches of snow last night that might not be a good thing.

I expect tonight we will finally start making ice on the main lake areas.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

village idiot said:


> Thursday 2/11am ice report...
> Didnt drive back to OSP area so it might be making ice already as its usually first area to freeze but with about 4-5 inches of snow last night that might not be a good thing. ...



OSP remained ice covered from before. Junk ice but solid cover. Yes all this snow now definitely is going to jeopardize it becoming fishable even with the forecasted low temps.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I think everyone has their own preference for fishable ice. Some people are willing to walk out on 2" of clear ice because they are reckless, and some people will walk out on 2" of clear ice and be well aware of the conditions they are taking on. Either party can go in the water at any time, only one of them is aware of that possibility. Does that make a difference? Hopefully it does, because someone who is willing to be the first person on the ice needs to equip themselves properly, advance cautiously, and most importantly be aware of the dangers inherent in such an undertaking. It is also extremely helpful to monitor the ice AS IT FORMS because there will be areas that are mysteriously open long after everything else has frozen. I very often take on the first ice, but I have yet to go through the ice. When I do go through the ice, I will have in my possession a set of picks to help me get back up and a flotation device, because I always carry them with me. I hope everyone carries all the safety equipment they need and never have to use them.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

... Figure I'll find ICE Saturday.. either on the lakes on in a bar!!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

5mph winds tonight with a low 8. Should definitely lock up everything not already locked back up!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Lol then next week its shot again.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Will still be fishable by next weekend if the forecast holds true


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Well I hope you guys have fun ice fishing if you have one of these!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

2° as of 9pm in stow boys


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That's a pretty sight. That reminds me of my 02 F150


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

ended up at -4°. No doubt in my mind we will be on ice one more time


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Northern (May 6, 2008)

That makes my morning for sure. I've got to hold out for next Friday. Crossing my fingers with hopes they will be numb and happy in 6 days.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

-8 at Berlin as of 3am


----------



## lmbchckn (Apr 3, 2013)

According to accuweather, it's -8 in mogadore at 8:30.


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Has anyone checked nimi or portage today?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Did a drive-by near 5pm Sunday. Didn't see anyone or any tracks on North, East or Long. Didnt see anyone at Nimmy, c1, c5 or c6, but a few guys were on Pizza Bay. As usual, there were a few guys on OSP.


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

icebucketjohn said:


> View attachment 202461
> Did a drive-by near 5pm Sunday. Didn't see anyone or any tracks on North, East or Long. Didnt see anyone at Nimmy, c1, c5 or c6, but a few guys were on Pizza Bay. As usual, there were a few guys on OSP.


Yes. I too checked out Nimi and did see one Clam shelter South side of C1... How he got out just made me shake my head... C5 campground didn't even have any tracks going out on the ice.. Going to cool my jets on getting out tomorrow... Stopped at Mogador Bait and on their black board it was posted ---no safe ice on Mogador---- no safe ice Wingfoot... Counter clerk said he wasn't out to check the lakes personally but that is what is reported...


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

So was it anyone here who fell thru on Atwood?

http://www.timesreporter.com/news/20160212/man-is-rescued-after-falling-through-ice-at-atwood-lake


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Someone went in again at Atwood??


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Someone went threw on the 12! Not today and there's a post all about it if you scroll down sum


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah I read that post from Atwood last week, they had on the news a guy fell in at portage lakes crossing a canal coming from a bar last night, and neighbors got him out in time. Wonder if the cold water sobered him up at all.


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

http://www.newsnet5.com/news/local-...uers-from-freezing-water-in-coventry-township this was from Friday at East Res on Portage Lakes though. Unfortunate to hear, but glad they're okay.


----------

